# Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?



## Neffifisch (14. November 2007)

Moin, moin

war die Allerheiligenwoche auf Fehmarn und auch mal wieder auf der Westmole in Puttgarden. Wurde dabei an einem Nachmittag
von der Wasserschutzpolizei Puttgarden konrolliert ( Fischereischeinkontrolle finde ich immmer gut). Im anschließenden Plausch, erzählten die Beamten, dass der Betreiber des Fährhafens und der Mole " Scandlines" ab 2008 durchsetzen will, dass auf der ganzen Mole tatsächlich angeln verboten ist. Ein dementsprechendes Schild ist ja immer schon vorhanden, jedoch war es ja bisher auf der Westseite ( ohne Molenkopf) geduldet. Nach meiner Meinung wäre das echt schade, von der Mole konnte man auch tagsüber immer mal gut Plattfisch fangen und dann am Abend den ein oder anderen Dorsch oder leckere Wittlinge. Weiß jemand noch näheres darüber? Stimmt die Aussage und was ist der Grund? Kann man vieleicht Scandlines umstimmen?? 

Grüße Neffifisch


----------



## Hamburgo (14. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



Neffifisch schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> war die Allerheiligenwoche auf Fehmarn und auch mal wieder auf der Westmole in Puttgarden. Wurde dabei an einem Nachmittag
> von der Wasserschutzpolizei Puttgarden konrolliert ( Fischereischeinkontrolle finde ich immmer gut). Im anschließenden Plausch, erzählten die Beamten, dass der Betreiber des Fährhafens und der Mole " Scandlines" ab 2008 durchsetzen will, dass auf der ganzen Mole tatsächlich angeln verboten ist. Ein dementsprechendes Schild ist ja immer schon vorhanden, jedoch war es ja bisher auf der Westseite ( ohne Molenkopf) geduldet. Nach meiner Meinung wäre das echt schade, von der Mole konnte man auch tagsüber immer mal gut Plattfisch fangen und dann am Abend den ein oder anderen Dorsch oder leckere Wittlinge. Weiß jemand noch näheres darüber? Stimmt die Aussage und was ist der Grund? Kann man vieleicht Scandlines umstimmen??
> ...


 Na,der Grund ist ganz einfach zu erklären. Wie überall wo das Angeln plötzlich verboten wird sind leider immer die Sorte von Anglern drann schuld die glauben ihre Angelstellen sind Müllabladeplätze oder öffendliche Schlachtbänke und das das Angeln im Hafenbecken von Puttgarden streng verboten ist wissen die Dummbatze angeblich auch nischt von:r .oder noch schlimmer ,Verbote sind ihnen egal:r:r Auch das man nicht unbedingt in Fahrrinnen seinen Köder reinballert kümmert diese ach so tollen Superangler herzlich wenig #d#d Und nun kannst du dir vieleicht denken warum man die Hafenbetreiber nicht umstimmen wird können#c Gleiches passiert hier gerade im HH Hafen. Hier werden bald auch überall an den Anlegern und Pontons und auch Kaimauern nette Schilder stehen ,das ist so gut wie sicher:c


----------



## duck_68 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Tja, ist leider wie überall, wegen ein paar Dummköpfen müssen alle anderen die Suppe auslöffeln....

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass auf einigen Seebrücken das gleiche droht, so wie es dort manchmal abgeht


----------



## MINIBUBI (14. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Auch Ich war auf der Westmole Angeln. Ich habe vorher mit den Parkplatz  Wächtern gesprochen. "Ja Angeln ausser am Kopf und im Hafenbecken wird Geduldet"
Leider wird die Mole als mülleimer genutzt. eine Anspielung auf ein Verbot 2008 wurde nicht gemacht.
Hatte leider nur kleine Wittlinge gefangen.Alle Retoure.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Auch Ich war auf der Westmole Angeln. Ich habe vorher mit den Parkplatz Wächtern gesprochen. "Ja Angeln ausser am Kopf und im Hafenbecken wird Geduldet"
> Leider wird die Mole als mülleimer genutzt. eine Anspielung auf ein Verbot 2008 wurde nicht gemacht.
> Hatte leider nur kleine Wittlinge gefangen.Alle Retoure.


 
der liebe parkplatzwächter, mit dem hatten wir schon sorichtig krieg. hat selbst im hafenbecken geangelkt, wollte uns aber verjagen und (!!!) unsere fischereischeine einkassieren. der hat sie ja noch alle!

und mit den kontrollen finde ich interessant. im frühjahr 07 wurden ein paar angler kontrolliert und haben strafe bekommen, den ganzen sommer über wurde kein bisschen kontrolliert und jetz im herbst das. interessant...|rolleyes


----------



## Hamburgo (14. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> der liebe parkplatzwächter, mit dem hatten wir schon sorichtig krieg. hat selbst im hafenbecken geangelkt, wollte uns aber verjagen und (!!!) unsere fischereischeine einkassieren. der hat sie ja noch alle!
> 
> und mit den kontrollen finde ich interessant. im frühjahr 07 wurden ein paar angler kontrolliert und haben strafe bekommen, den ganzen sommer über wurde kein bisschen kontrolliert und jetz im herbst das. interessant...|rolleyes


 

Mal ganz langsam und von vorn. Punkt 1. Wenn der Herr ein ganz einfacher Parkplatzwächter war hat er nicht die geringste Berechtigung Angelscheine zu kontrollieren oder gar einzuziehen,das darf nur die Fischereiaufsicht oder andere statliche Organe.Punkt 2. Wenn andere verbotener Weise im Hafenbecken angeln ist das doch noch lange kein Grund das gleiche zu tun|uhoh:, Da fängt die Vorbildfunkion am verkerten Ende an!!. Im Sommer sind mehr die Gelegenheitsangler in Puttgarden ,da es aber bekannt ist das Butt und Co aber erst im Herbst richtig loslegen ist dort auch erst dann richtig Betrieb,ergo sind dann auch mehr Schwarz und Müllangler unterwegs also wird auch im Herbst vermehrt kontrolliert und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch richtig .


----------



## kulti007 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Tja, ist leider wie überall, wegen ein paar Dummköpfen müssen alle anderen die Suppe auslöffeln....
> 
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass auf einigen Seebrücken das gleiche droht, so wie es dort manchmal abgeht



ja, wenn es bloß ein paar wären. aber ich denke es sind bald mehr dreckschw... am wasser als normale angler #q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



Hamburgo schrieb:


> Mal ganz langsam und von vorn. Punkt 1. Wenn der Herr ein ganz einfacher Parkplatzwächter war hat er nicht die geringste Berechtigung Angelscheine zu kontrollieren oder gar einzuziehen,das darf nur die Fischereiaufsicht oder andere statliche Organe.Punkt 2. Wenn andere verbotener Weise im Hafenbecken angeln ist das doch noch lange kein Grund das gleiche zu tun|uhoh:, Da fängt die Vorbildfunkion am verkerten Ende an!!. Im Sommer sind mehr die Gelegenheitsangler in Puttgarden ,da es aber bekannt ist das Butt und Co aber erst im Herbst richtig loslegen ist dort auch erst dann richtig Betrieb,ergo sind dann auch mehr Schwarz und Müllangler unterwegs also wird auch im Herbst vermehrt kontrolliert und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch richtig .


 

im sommer fangen wir vom campingplatz puttgarden teilweise dumm und dusslig an heringen! die sind es, die uns interessieren. makrelen gabs dieses jahr auch gut und meeräschen sind jedes jahr da


----------



## MINIBUBI (16. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Hallo Dorsch Freak Ich Angel schon seit Jahren auf Fehmarn und auch auf der Mole.
Ich konnte immer mit den Parkplatzwächter gut Sprechen(so wie es in den Wald rein so schalt es herraus.)o-Ton es werden immer weniger Angler weil die Parkplätze Geld kosten und die "Sauberen"Angler gehen auch schon mal ein paar schritte mehr z.b. Parkplatz am campingplatz.und halten sich an die vorgaben.Und ich bin auch für Kontrollen.Vieleicht haben wir dann in zukunft noch was von der Mole.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

ich habe auch nichts gegen die kontrollen, ganz im gegenteil! es mahct doch nichts aus mal eben für 5 minuten nicht zu angeln sondern pass etc zeigen. wenn die wasserschutz das dann wenigstens konsequent durchziehn würde, dann würde das auch was bringen, aber so bringt das nichts. im sommer war ich jedes wochenende plus die gesmaten ferien auf der mole (also nicht durchgehend:q) aber da war NIEMAND


----------



## Tortugaf (24. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Was war eigendtlich vor zwanig o mehr Jahren?|rolleyes|rolleyes  Gab es da keine Mühlangler,Schlachtabfälle u.usw.Meine Frage ist eigendtlich lässt die Toleranz nach???#c   Wobei Mühl nichts ausserhalb einer Tonne zusuchen hat,das ist doch klar.:m   Waren die Betreiber von Hafenanlagen toleranter,konnte man überall angeln,gab es weniger Verbotschilder????#c Die Fragen könnten uns die Älteren von uns beanworten.Ich möchte nur wissen was sich dar, gerade verändert,u.wohin die Reise geht   :g             Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Was war eigendtlich vor zwanig o mehr Jahren?|rolleyes|rolleyes  Gab es da keine Mühlangler,Schlachtabfälle u.usw.Meine Frage ist eigendtlich lässt die Toleranz nach???#c   Wobei Mühl nichts ausserhalb einer Tonne zusuchen hat,das ist doch klar.:m   Waren die Betreiber von Hafenanlagen toleranter,konnte man überall angeln,gab es weniger Verbotschilder????#c Die Fragen könnten uns die Älteren von uns beanworten.Ich möchte nur wissen was sich dar, gerade verändert,u.wohin die Reise geht   :g             Tortugaf  :vik:



Moin,
früher war das Gelände der Deutschen Bundesbahn, da wurde angeln gestattet, sogar im Hafenbecken und am Molenkopf!
Dann wurde durch abgerissenen Angelschnüre eine Fähre lahmgelegt... Von da an wurde nur noch das Angeln von der Mole in Richtung Seeseite erlaubt.

Dann hat sich die Bahn da rausgehalten und Scandlines den Fährbetrieb übernommen, die haben das Angeln dann komplett verboten bzw. nur noch geduldet...

Das war die Kurzfassung.. ob da heutzutage weniger Toleranz als früher im Spiel ist? Kann gut sein... ist ja in vielen Bereichen des alltäglichen Lebens heute so, daß die Toleranz nachläßt, zumindest wenn es einen selbst betrifft...


----------



## xfishbonex (24. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Tja, ist leider wie überall, wegen ein paar Dummköpfen müssen alle anderen die Suppe auslöffeln....
> 
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass auf einigen Seebrücken das gleiche droht, so wie es dort manchmal abgeht


hallo leute da hast du recht in großenbrode überlegen die schon ob sie die see brücke sperren wollen weil in sommer die idioten kommen und da die hornhechte schlachten und den ganzen scheiß da liegen lassen besonders die köpfe das sieht natürlich nicht so lecker aus besonders wenn kleine kinder das auch noch anfassen lg andre


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

leider gibt es solch unverantwortliche angler #d

die müssen doch zumindest aus eigennutz darauf achten keine spuren zu hinterlassen (in sachen müll und schlachtabfälle)


----------



## Tortugaf (27. November 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Ich finde das man sich,eher einigen sollte wie man mit dem Problem umgeht.#cSchweine gibt es überall in jedem Verein,#cu Sippenhaft ist ja bekanntlich überholt.Es ist einfach alles zu verbieten bringt aber keinen was,ausser Ablehnung:g. Die Angler sollten auch eine Art Lobbyarbeit betreiben u.sich gegen überzogende Vorstellungen wehren. Die Vermühlung ist ein allgemeines Problem,die Schlachtabfälle sind nur eine besondere Form,etwas anrüchig,dafür aber biologisch abbaubar u.selten in grossen Massen.Sich über andere beschwerren,bringt auch nicht viel,ohne aktives Handeln,allso was kann man(Angler) tun???? :m mehr Anworten u.Vorschläge |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes sinnvoll wenn möglich|supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Also ein Hardcore-Angler von der Insel der dort im Hafen arbeitet hat von der Sache noch nichts gehört #c


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

... na wenn erst die Brücke da ist, braucht man den Hafen nicht mehr und dementsprechend kein Angelverbot.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

hoffentlich wird da dann ein kleinboothafen draus #6

aber der müll auf der mole kommt nicht nur von anglern, sonder auch viel von den touris. konnte ich schon oft sehen, dass die ihr papier oder weißwasichwas da überall hinschmeißen.

wo arbeitest du da im hafen, nordlicht?


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Ich arbeite dort nicht sondern ein Bekannter.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

achsoo...


na ich bin mal auf nächstes jahr gespannt, ob wir da mal kontrollen haben werden


----------



## woern1 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Ich habe einen Bekannten bei der Scandlines und der Hafenbehörde.

Nach deren Aussage wird es ein Angelverbot für die komplette Westmole geben.
Bisher ist es eigentlich auch verboten, jedoch von der Scandlines geduldet zur Seeseite hin zu angeln (Verboten also ins Hafenbecken und auch auf dem Molenkopf zu angeln).

Leider kommt es immer wieder vor, dass nichtinformierte Angler vom Molenkopf aus angeln. Das sieht die Scandlines überhaupt nicht gerne, da es schon dazu gekommen ist, dass sich Angelschnüre um die Wellen der Antriebe gewickelt haben (teilweise so fest in die Welle eingedreht, dass es zu Schäden von 20.000 bis 30.000 (damals) DM gekommen ist).
Die  Ostmole ist ohnehin seit Jahren gesperrt, da damals ein Angler seine Rutenhalter in die Dehnungsfugen gerammt hat und die dort verlaufenden Kabel für die Befeuerung gekappt hat. Das war für die Fähren überhaupt nicht lustig.

Und zur WSP dort: Die sind da schon öfters mal, jedoch haben die gerade im Sommer woanders auch was zu tun; die Insel ist ja nicht gerade klein. Ich hab das auch schon gesehen, dass die auch nur mal mit dem Fernglas geschaut haben, ob jemand auf dem Molenkopf angelt oder nicht und dann entscheiden, ob sie zur Kontrolle hinlaufen.

werner


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

@ Werner
Das mit dem Rutenhalter halte ich persönlich für Blödsinn, denn die Kabel laufen mit Sicherheit nicht 30cm tief unter den Fugen sondern tiefer zwischen den Steinen.
Erzählt wird das mit denm Rutenhalter und der Fuge aber auch schon seit Mitte der 80er.

Das mit der Schiffswelle ist leider Tatsache und sehr teuer.

Gruss aus Burg


----------



## woern1 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Das mit dem Kabeldurchtrennen wurde mir so auch von Scandlinesmitarbeitern (in Rente bzw. Pension) bestätigt, von daher war das vor meiner Zeit hier auf der Insel.

Wäre aber schade um die noch gültige Regelung für die Westmole, zur Seeseite hin zu Angeln (außer Molenkopf und natürlich Hafenseite).

werner


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Schade auf jeden Fall.......mal abwarten.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



woern1 schrieb:


> da damals ein Angler seine Rutenhalter in die Dehnungsfugen gerammt hat und die dort verlaufenden Kabel für die Befeuerung gekappt hat.



Moin, also Dehnungsfugen heissen so, damit sich die angrenzenden Materialien ausdehnen und zusammen ziehen können ohne Spannungsrisse zu erzeugen. Und da frage ich mich doch was da Kabel drin machen.*kopfschüttel* Ich denke das die Steine das Kabel zerstört haben. 

Legt mal ein Lautsprecherkabel in einer Fliesenfuge......

Aber wir werden warten was an der Mole passiert.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Das mit den Fugen habe ich 1991 in Urlaub selber gesehen, da haben die, die Gummidichting herausgezogen und ihre Rutenständer in die Lücken gestellt.
Ich wollte die ja daraufhin ansprechen, verstanden mich aber nicht.


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

@ Gardenfly
Aber du hast sicher kein Kabel drunter gesehen oder |kopfkrat
Aber auch egal.....bescheuert genug #q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

das mit den kabeln kann ich nur bestätigen, dass die sowas von sch**** verlegt sind da auf der mole. angeln vom molenkopf wäre ja nicht das ding, wenn man nur sämtliche monategn wieder einholt wenn die fähren da durchfahren. dann ist da überhaupt nichts dran auszusetzen, wenn nun aber so ein paar hoschis da stehen und durch die strömung durch die fähre die montagen festhängen und dann abreißen, dann ist das sicherlich eine gefahr und ein kostenaufwand, um den ich die reederei bedauer

und stichwort nicht verstehen: die polen und russen (nichts gegen diese völker, nur erlebte tatsachen) sollen dann doch endlich mal anfangen mit höchstens 2 ruten pro nase anstatt 5 pro nase zu angeln und endlich auch mal grade werfen


----------



## MINIBUBI (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Moin moin
Hallooooo!!!#h
Weiß Jemand ob die Mole nun Gesperrt ist????
wollte sonst mal wieder Rauf.Paar platten ziehen.
Danke für die antwort im vorraus
MINIBUBI aus Hamburg


----------



## Broesel (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Moinsen minibubi,

also..vor der Mole steht folgendes Schild...






Scandlines hat sich jedenfalls abgesichert, und hat rechtlich in jederlei Hinsicht den Rücken frei...


----------



## Platte (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Die Mole ist zur Zeit immer noch unter oben genannten Vorraussetzungen beangelbar.
Das Verbot wird aber dieses Jahr noch in Kraft treten laut Auskunft eines ehemaligen Mitarbeiter.
Allerdings besteht kein Angelrecht, wenn jemand verbotener Weise ins Hafenbecken angelt oder vom Molenkopf werden des öfteren alle Angler der Mole verwiesen.


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Moin Moin
Brösel
Ich weis das wir nur auf der Mole geduldet werden!
Angle schon seit 30 Jahren auf Fehmarn.
Ich werde mich auch weiterhin darum bemühen das wir weiter geduldet werden!
(nicht im Hafenbecken  und am Kopf Angeln )
Meine Frage war ob die Mole Jetzt für alle gesperrt wurde?
Mein anfahrtsweg aus Hamburg ist nicht gerade kurtz.
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## Nordlicht (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

@ Norbert
Also noch hat sich anscheinend nichts geändert und es wird dort nach wie vor geangelt.


----------



## MINIBUBI (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Moin Moin 
Danke für die Antwort
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI (20. März 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Moin Moin
Wa am 19.3.08 auf zur Mole und Schluss ist es.
Viele Angler die nicht wissen wie sie sich zubenemen haben haben es geschaft!!!!
Das Angeln auf der Mole wird nicht mehr Geduldet!!!!!
Ein Angelplatz wo mann noch den einen oder anderen Fisch überlisten konnte ist von der Landkarte verschwunden!!
Es werden mehrmals kontrollen gemacht.
Herzlichen Dank an alle die nicht lesen können und ihren müll auf der Mole entsorgen mußten

MINIBUBI


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Warte mal ab, was passiert, wenn die uns hier wirklich die Brücke nach Dänemark bauen... da verschwinden noch ganz andere Angelplätze...

Schade um die Mole, ich war da seit Jahren nicht mehr drauf, weil ich keinen Bock hatte mit von der Mole zu fliegen, weil irgendein dahergelaufener Spinner meinte gegen das ungeschriebene Gesetz, nur zur Außenseite der der Mole aus zu angeln, verstoßen hat.

Auf der Gegenseite in Rödby steht auch ein Verbotschild, trotzdem angeln die Leute da, wissen sich aber zu Benehmen und somit werden sie geduldet.

Armes Deutschland...


----------



## Nordlicht (20. März 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Haben sie auch schon ein Gitter angebaut wie auf der Ostmole oder ist es wenigstens noch für die Turis begehbar ?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. März 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Nein, nein die Mole ist frei zugänglich, zu Fuß und mit dem Rad oder wie du halt hoch willst


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Haben sie auch schon ein Gitter angebaut wie auf der Ostmole oder ist es wenigstens noch für die Turis begehbar ?



Nee Andi, heute geschaut, optisch hat sich nix verändert #h

Fragt sich, wer das den Anglern sagt, die nicht hier im Board lesen...???

Der Parkplatzwächter am Border-Shop???


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. März 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Nee Andi, heute geschaut, optisch hat sich nix verändert #h
> 
> Fragt sich, wer das den Anglern sagt, die nicht hier im Board lesen...???
> 
> Der Parkplatzwächter am Border-Shop???


 
Lol, der denkt er wär ein ganz toller. Wollte mal nen Angelschein von uns sehn der Spinner...


----------



## SimonHH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

tja...und irgendwann werden nach und nach auch die seebrücken für angler gesperrt...und das nur deswegen...weil sich angler wieder mal voll daneben benommen haben.
ich hör schon dat gejaule...#d


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. März 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

genau, weil das wieder die ersten sein werden, die rumjammern


----------



## Khaane (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> und stichwort nicht verstehen: die polen und russen (nichts gegen diese völker, nur erlebte tatsachen) sollen dann doch endlich mal anfangen mit höchstens 2 ruten pro nase anstatt 5 pro nase zu angeln und endlich auch mal grade werfen


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen, insbesondere die Russen fallen durch Schwarzangeln und primitives Verhalten auf........besaufen sich hackendicht beim Angeln und gröhlen wie eine Horde Neanderthaler rum, liegt wohl an deren Mentalität.:r


----------



## hanshafen (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Woher habt Ihr denn die Info das dort nicht mehr geangelt werden darf? Ich war vor 3 Wochen auf der Mole und habe 4 Angler gesehen. Dort stand auch nirgends ein Schild. Woher sollen die das denn dann wissen?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



hanshafen schrieb:


> Woher habt Ihr denn die Info das dort nicht mehr geangelt werden darf? Ich war vor 3 Wochen auf der Mole und habe 4 Angler gesehen. Dort stand auch nirgends ein Schild. Woher sollen die das denn dann wissen?


 

im Urlaubs-Kurier steht auch nichts von verboten. seitdem die hornis da sind stehen auch wiederviele von unserem campingplatz drauf und nichts mit kontrollen oder verboten oder ähnliches... übernächstes wochenende stell ich mich auch wieder hin, in der sonne liegen brauch ich nicht mehr, da kann ich wieder angeln gehn #6


----------



## MINIBUBI (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Moin Moin
Ausser das direckt an der Mole eine Riesen Tafel auf gestellt ist auf der das Angeln Ausdrücklich verboten ist!!
Mein Bruder wurde von der Mole verwiesen!!
Aber vieleicht wird das Angeln von einigen wieder geduldet.
Wäre ja echt Gut!!
Ich versuche es mal am wochenende auf der Mole zu Angeln.
Gebe Bericht ab.
MINIBUBI


----------



## der Nachwuchs (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

diese Speerstrecken haben sie gespeert, da eine Fähre wohl angeblich durch eine Schnur gefahren ist. Dies musste repariert werden und die Kosten bezogen sich auf mehrere tausend Euro's.
Trozdem findet man dort noch SChwarzangler an


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

@ der Nachwuchs
Das mag ja sein...aber solche Geschichten habe ich auch schon in den 80ern gehört.
Wenn auf dem Kopf keiner zum angeln steht kann auch nichts in die Schraube kommen.


----------



## rod_martin (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Moin, 
ein Kumpel und ich waren gestern auf Fehmarn angeln:vik:, hatten uns im Laufe des Abends aber gefragt, ob wir es beim nächsten Mal evtl. auf der Westmole probieren sollten.#c

Hat jemand seit Mai wieder Erfahrungen gesammelt oder weiß etwas Neues?

Gruß
rod_martin


----------



## Kistenmann (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



rod_martin schrieb:


> Hat jemand seit Mai wieder Erfahrungen gesammelt oder weiß etwas Neues?
> 
> Gruß
> rod_martin


Im Oktober war ich letztmalig auf Fehmarn und hab mir auch die Westmole angeschaut: Immer noch verboten!


----------



## Rhöde (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Hi,
ist zwar schon etwas länger her, aber diese Diskussion gab es schon des Öfteren. Trotz Schild habe ich bei der Fährgesellschaft angerufen und mich zu einem Zuständigen durchstellen lassen. Dieser hat bestätigt, dass das Angeln vom Mohlenkopf und in das Hafeninnere verboten ist. Ansonsten gab er das GO für den Rest der Mole.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ruft doch einfach bei der Fährgesellschaft an.
Ansonsten allseits ein gutes 2009 !!!


----------



## rod_martin (19. Dezember 2008)

*Westmole Puttgarden*

Moin,
es ist bekannt, dass dort das VERBOTEN Schild steht und das trotz des Schildes eine *Duldung für die Seeseite* der Mole besteht/bestand. Auf dem *MOLENKOPF* und der *INNENSEITE* *zum Hafenbecken* wird es hingegen *NICHT GEDULDET.*

Im Mai 2008 hat minibubi zuletzt berichtet, dass sein Bruder der Mole verwiesen wurde (Ich gehe davon aus beim Angeln auf der Seeseite!). 

Wurde seit dem jemand von Euch auf der Mole beim Angeln auf der Seeseite geduldet oder nicht geduldet?

Gruß
rod_martin


----------



## MINIBUBI (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Moin Moin
Ich glaube das das Angeln zur seeseite geduldet wird.Undzwar je nachdem wer gerade
dienst hat.
Die Meisten sehen das sehr locker.
Innenseite und Kopf sehen die sehr verbissen.Dann wird die komplette Mole geräumt,
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## HAI-score (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich glaube das das Angeln zur seeseite geduldet wird.Undzwar je nachdem wer gerade
> dienst hat.
> Die Meisten sehen das sehr locker.
> ...



Stimmt sicherlich! Ich war in den Herbstferien da und es wurde auf der Westmole fleißig seewärts geangelt obwohl das Schild mit der Aufschrift "Angeln verboten" noch dort stand. Die Angler wurde jedoch nicht verscheucht.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## pk0312 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

ich war jetzt im oktober und november 2 x auf der mole angeln ca. 30 meter vom  molenkopf weg auf der see seite und beim letzten mal kam auch jemand von der fährgesellschaft und hat uns sehr freundlich darauf hingewiesen das wir nicht ins hafenbecken werfen dürfen und für die passanten genug platz zum durchgehen da sein muss (war uns der fall). Aber die drei leute die auf dem kopf saßen mussten einpacken und sich verdrücken. 
Fazit: benehmt euch auf der mole also lasst die fische nicht auf den steinen ausbluten sammelt euren müll , lasst platz zum durchkommen und geht nicht direkt auf den molenkopf dann wird es geduldet dort zu angeln


----------



## rod_martin (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



> Fazit: benehmt euch auf der mole also lasst die fische nicht auf den steinen ausbluten sammelt euren müll , lasst platz zum durchkommen und geht nicht direkt auf den molenkopf dann wird es geduldet dort zu angeln


 


WEISE WORTE...ich danke euch für eure antworten!!

rod_martin


----------



## MINIBUBI (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Moin Moin
Weise Worte für eine Selbstverständlichkeit .
Die Leute die ich im AB kennengelert habe nehmen ihr Dreck mit.
Natürlich dürfen wir keine Hacken meterweise Angelschnur ,Zeitungspapier,u.s.w.Liegenlassen.
Angelschnur verrottet nicht!
Genauso wie Zigarettenkippen Denkt mal drüber nach.
MINIBUBI


----------



## Rischy (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Das angeln ist zwar verboten gewesen, wurde aber, so lange nicht ins Hafenbecken geworfen wurde, geduldet! 
Seit kurzem ist das angeln auf der Mole wieder komplett verboten und wird auch regelmäßig von der WaPo und dem Hafenkapitän geahndet.
So stand es jedenfalls letztens in der Angelzeitung (AWO).
Schuld sind die, die es nicht lassen konnten, ins Hafenbecken zu werfen. Tja, Angelschnur, Blei und Antriebswellendichtungen u.ä. vertragen sich halt nicht!


----------



## -TroutHunter- (15. März 2009)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Moin,
Also ich bin bis jetzt jedes Jahr auf der Mole gewesen und hatte noch nie Probleme gehabt!
Bin immer ca. 10-15m vom Molenkopf entfernt in Richtung See,(meistens ab Dämmerung, also kein grosser Besucherandrang mehr)  und wurde schon öfters von der Hafenwacht angesprochen das ich nicht ins Hafenbecken werfen soll, den Müll usw. mitnehmen sollte! War auch kein problem, wenn man sich mit denen dort vernünftig unterhält! Kein Wunder wenn die meisten "Angelkollegen" auf dem Molenkopf  Sturztrunken( nix gegen 1-2 Bier beim Angeln) da noch "versuchen" zu angeln die Fische dem entsprechend behandeln :r und ihren Müll auch alles liegen lassen, dass sie denn des Platzes verwiesen werden!  Das ist dann auch kein Wunder das das Verbot nicht lange auf sich warten liess!

Naja ich würde sagen solange man sich vernünftig verhält, wird es keine Problem beim Angeln auf der Mole geben!
Ist immerhin ein Top Platz den man nicht gerne missen möchte!

Gruss TH|wavey:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. März 2009)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Ja für Hornhecht, Hering, Makrele, Aal, Dorsch und Platte ist die Mole immernoch zu haben. Auch Meeräschen lassen sich dort zumindest blicken.

In der AWO war letztens ein Bilderbericht über Platte von der Mole also denke ich mal, dass es immernoch geduldet wird. Ich freu mich schon...

Euch allen eine schöne Saison 2009 #h


----------



## Platte (16. März 2009)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Den Bericht haben wir ende letzten Jahres gemacht. Dort war es noch geduldet. Angeblich ist es ab 2009 komplett verboten dort zu angeln.#c
Bitte vorher bei Scandlines erkundigen wie es jetzt gehandhabt wird.#h


----------



## -TroutHunter- (29. April 2009)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Hi @ all..
Also ich habe gestern eine E-Mail an Scandlines geschickt und gefragt wie es denn mit dem angeln auf der Mole aussieht! 
Heute habe ich die schlechte Nachricht bekommen, dass das Angeln dort komplett verboten ist! Noch nichtmal an den Wellenbrechern an der Meeresseite darf gefischt werden!|gr:

Naja ist schade aber kann man nicht ändern! 

Gruss TH#h


----------



## NR.9 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Mal aufwärmen das Thema !!! Evtl. hat sich die letzten 5 Jahre was geändert. 
Frage - Angeln auf der Mole (nicht Molenkopf) erlaubt , geduldet , verboten , verboten mit Konsequenzen ????? 

Sieht man dort noch Angler ? Mit welchen Konsequenzen bzw. Srafen muss man rechnen wenn man verbotener Weise dort angelt ? 

So ein geiler Spot zum Spinnfischen .... 
Andere Spots auf Fehmarn zum Spinnfischen auf Dorsch ohne waten zu müssen - also tieferes Wasser in Ufernähe ?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*










So sieht es da aktuell aus, ich denke 3 Schilder an einem Molenaufgang sollten reichen....:m


----------



## NR.9 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Ist doch ******** !!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Ist doch ******** !!!


 

Jupp, aber von ******* Anglern selbst versaubeutelt und die Braven müssen das mit ausbaden.


----------



## Norbi (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Ich finde es gut,hab selbst die Vollpfosten gesehen die Ihre Montagen ins Hafenbecken gefeuert haben und die fähren darüber gefahren sind,und diese Vollpfosten sich aufgeregt haben weil Ihre Ruten mit reingezogen wurden.Durfte auch eine Fähre mit Lagerschaden betrachten,wo die Sehnen sich ins Lager geschnitten haben,Alles ist gut so wie es jetzt ist.#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut,hab selbst die Vollpfosten gesehen die Ihre Montagen ins Hafenbecken gefeuert haben und die fähren darüber gefahren sind,und diese Vollpfosten sich aufgeregt haben weil Ihre Ruten mit reingezogen wurden.Durfte auch eine Fähre mit Lagerschaden betrachten,wo die Sehnen sich ins Lager geschnitten haben,Alles ist gut so wie es jetzt ist.#6


 

Moin Moin Norbi, so sehe ich das auch..... will ja keinem was unterstellen, aber wenn man jetzt schon wieder nach den "Konsequenzen" fragt und welche Strafe man zu erwarten hat, wenn.......... Kann man sich denn nicht einfach an die "Regeln" halten? Evtl. bin nur ich dieser Ansicht, aber da sollte man wenn, richtig "Knöllchen" verteilen, von denen man sich ganz schlecht erholen kann. Denn die "Probleme" z.B. an den Fähren, wie du auch schon beschrieben hast, treten erst später auf...........

Aber jeder so wie er mag.........


----------



## NR.9 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Westmole Puttgarden ab 2008 total für Angler gesperrt?*

Soo wie das nun vermutet oder dargestellt wird ist es in meinen Fall natürlich nicht ... ich werde sicher nicht dort angeln - wobei man auch sagen kann das wenn man zur anderen Seite raus fischt und nicht ins Becken auch kein Schaden an Schiffen entstehen kann. 
Ich bin seit vielen Jahren ein sehr gewissenhafter Angler und bin mich meiner Vorbildfunktion gegenüber anderen und jüngeren Anglern bewusst auch in bezug auf Müllentsorgung. 

Schade ist es trotzdem den eine Mole ist eben ein Mega Spot !


----------

